# Addicte (pronunciación dd)



## gvergara

Bona nit a tothom:

M'agradaria saber com es pronuncia la doble d en diferents varietats del català (en paraules com ara addicte o addicionar). S'ha d'allargar el so de la lletra d?.

Moltes gràcies per endavant,

Gonzalo


----------



## Agró

Bon dia, a hores d’ara.
Sembla ser que s’ha de geminar, sempre i a tot arreu, segons el DCVB:

Fon.: əddíktə (Barc.); addíkte (Val.); əddíttə (Palma). Molta gent pronuncia _adicte, _amb una _d _simple, per influx castellà.


----------



## Penyafort

Hi ha molts casos de consonant geminada en català. En general, la gent tendeix a no geminar-les gaire o gens en la parla informal i a fer-ho, amb més o menys intensitat, en la formal o curosa. Això s'esdevé tant si l'ortografia ho reflecteix (addicte, col·legi, accàdia, innocent) com si no (poble, segle, ametlla).


----------



## gvergara

Gràcies per la informació! Una vegada vaig llegir que algunes consonants s'haurien de geminar (a banda de l' l•l), que és el mateix que has dit en casos com ara poble o segle, hi ha regles fixes per saber quan (caldria) fer-ho? Ho pregunto perquè com que jo he après el català "normatiu", tinc la tendència a germinar inconscientment algunes consonants. Tanmateix, m'agradaria ser consistent sempre amb la meva pronunciació (geminar sempre, o no geminar mai).


----------



## Dymn

A mi no em sembla comparable. 

_Poble _i _segle _es pronuncien "pobble" i "seggle" en tot el català central, independentment del registre. Que hi pot haver qui ho pronunciï sense geminar, però per castellanització, i no ho considero correcte. 

En canvi _addicte_ o _innocent, _realment molt poca gent ho pronuncia geminat. De fet si algú ho fes em sobtaria. Val a dir que no passa amb totes les geminades, perquè _connotació_ o _innat_ sí que es pronuncien doblant la n. Segurament ho calquem del castellà.


----------



## gvergara

Em sap greu insistir-hi, però us agrairia molt si em poguéssiu indicar si hi ha regles que governin la geminació de consonants en català. Passa sempre quan una síl·laba acaba amb consonants i l'altra comença amb una altra consonant? Això depèn de la "combinació" de consonants? Pot ser que no hi hagi cap regla?


----------



## Dymn

gvergara said:


> Passa sempre quan una síl·laba acaba amb consonants i l'altra comença amb una altra consonant?


No, la geminació de _poble_ o _segle_ s'explica de meravella en aquest apartat de la gramàtica essencial.

Llavors també tens que quan hi ha _t+_consonant la pronúncia més natural és doblar la segona consonant, per exemple _al·leta_ (_atleta_), o totes les _tll_ (que es llegeixen _ll-ll: amell-lla_). La pronunciació normal de _setmana _per exemple és _semmana_ tot i que molta gent hi pronuncia una _t_ clara per influència de l'ortografia.

Quant a les paraules que realment s'escriuen amb dues consonants, no sempre es llegeixen geminades, tot i que deu ser influència del castellà. La _l·l_ rarament es fa en la llengua parlada, tot i que crec que a Mallorca sí que és habitual en algunes paraules (_al·lot _sempre es pronuncia geminat p.ex.). _Tarannà_ (torno a Catalunya) sempre geminat també. Caldria discutir cas per cas imagino.


----------



## Elxenc

Bon vespre. Tinc l'experiencia, després de ficar-me com pronunciaven algunes persona certes consonants que deuriem de geminar. Novel·la per exemple la ele no apleguen a geminar-la, però no la pronuncien igual que una ele simple. El relax en pa pronuncia que fa el castellà, al que hi som acostumat  ens obliga a fer esforç per a ben pronunciar en català. I com heu dit abans h ha persones que han deprés el català pel llibres, però no els han insistit que la te ans d'una altra consonant ha de duplicar el so posterior i no fer la sonar la te forta; cas típic i tòpic: Setmana= semmana. Aquesta part no s'explica bé a les escoles.


----------

